# FH



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

My doggie Nikko got his FH yesterday









Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com
http://www.kampkanine.com


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

awesome!!! congratulations!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cool, congtratulations.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats! Was that at Andres trial? Any other results available?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Congratulations Markus! Way ta go Nikko!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Mark & Nikko.. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks all, yes Jen it was at Andres. Someone who trains with me got the their BH that weekend also. He was so nervous. I remember when i was that nervous. I still get nervous but not like i use to. But i always had a reason. I never new if Nikko was going to be a good boy in Protection or not lol. I'm thinking of possibly trying an FH2 in October. 

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com
http://www.kampkanine.com


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats, Mark and Nikko!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

